# Pygmy? ND? Heinz 57?



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

We got this goat last year (the man told my dad she was a Boer and dad isn't a goat breed kinda guy) and she is DEFINITELY not a Boer, so I'll leave it to th experts. What the heck is she? We're about to put her up for sale but I'd rather know what she is first! Her name is Thelma  thanks everyone!






(not the best picture, but she doesn't even come to my knee, and she has wattles!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like Nubian in there with either Pygmy or Nigerian.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's cute! Your right though, definitely not boer.. do you have a different angle to show her ears? Are they as long as they look in this pic? Judging by her size I would say she has a lot of nigerian I her


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree. And a black and white pattern like that is a more typical Nigerian color combination.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

I will get a better picture tomorrow! She is very cute and she kidded this season but unfortunately she was bred to our Boer buck (still can't figure out how that happened) and the baby was WAY too big for her to kid, and we found her too late. Since we raise Boer's and are getting into Kinkos too, she's gotta go!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She looks mostly Nigerian with a little Nubian to me.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay here are some better pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her ears are too long for a Nigerian. She is probably a Nubian/Nigerian mix.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe she's boer/ Nigerian and that's why they told you she is boer? Definitely got most of her features from the ND though


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nigerian Dwarf/Nubian cross, those ears looks exactly like what happens when you cross a Nubian and a Saanen but because of her size and color it's not Saanen but probably Nigerian. So in short I say Nigerian Dwarf/Nubian cross


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Maybe she's boer/ Nigerian and that's why they told you she is boer? Definitely got most of her features from the ND though


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you!!!!


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

She really has airplane ears! I have a feeling she is crossed with a mini-Nubian and a Nigerian dwarf!


----------



## 303hunter (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a Boer/Nigerian doe that looks a lot like her. Ears are identical.


----------



## mmmbehhh (Jul 21, 2016)

i don't know what she is, but I think she is a very attractive goat!


----------

